# How long should a post IGF-1 LR3 cycle be?



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm going to get off of IGF-1 LR3 once I hit 3 weeks into the cycle. How long should my wait be until my next cycle?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 29, 2014)

What is the principal for the post cycle, does it last as long as the cycle did?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 30, 2014)

i have heard 4 weeks on 4 weeks off.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmmm is it 4 weeks off for any cycle or is it like a 1 week to 1 week ratio? I will have ran through my 1mg bottle by Monday, which is my last dose. So I'm gonna get 3 weeks out of my bottle plus one more day so I'll be 3 shots short of 4 weeks. I just wish I could keep running this IGF-1, it's great!!! I can't start a new bottle because the potency won't last the post cycle. I'm gonna be buying 4 more bottles from Elitepeptides very soon.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 30, 2014)

i only run 1 vial at a time which usually is 3-4 weeks then just wait a couple weeks run a vial wait couple weeks etc. i understand i get great results from igflr3 prob my fav thing to run besides test. i am about to run a vial of igf-lr3 along with hgh first time running hgh for me hoping for great results adding igf with the hgh.


----------



## breakbones (Jan 30, 2014)

4 weeks


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Feb 10, 2014)

breakbones said:


> 4 weeks


 Is it 4 weeks even if you ran it for 3 weeks, 4 weeks, or even 6 weeks?


----------



## breakbones (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't get technical u won't die. 4 weeks on


----------

